# I am live with my bulletproof Vest



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

It is softer and not enough to stop 44 magnum but in streets people won't usually run into that. For head protection I have none, but hole they don't head shoot me from the back seat.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> It is softer and not enough to stop 44 magnum but in streets people won't usually run into that. For head protection I have none, but hole they don't head shoot me from the back seat.
> 
> View attachment 504519


 I wore body armor for many years of my life on the job. No more.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> I wore body armor for many years of my life on the job. No more.


Uber gig or another job? Which you wore for? A one you Swore for?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


>


You're wearing it backwards - not as effective! &#128563;


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're wearing it backwards - not as effective! &#128563;


Lol it isn't backwards. It is why Camera took it lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're wearing it backwards - not as effective! &#128563;


Keeps Bullets from GETTING OUT !


----------



## Cantanker82 (May 21, 2020)

Here's the easy way to not get mugged...dont carry cash. And if someone is stupid enough to try, remember, you have a seatbelt, an airbag, full-coverage insurance and a gas pedal.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wore one off and on in my paramedic days, mostly in Philadelphia. Custom tailored and equipped, stab plate was the most important to me.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Keeps Bullets from GETTING OUT !


I think your confusing your protective equipment


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Cantanker82 said:


> Here's the easy way to not get mugged...dont carry cash. And if someone is stupid enough to try, remember, you have a seatbelt, an airbag, full-coverage insurance and a gas pedal.


But what about your own Pax doing the crime?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cantanker82 said:


> Here's the easy way to not get mugged...dont carry cash. And if someone is stupid enough to try, remember, you have a seatbelt, an airbag, full-coverage insurance and a gas pedal.


I hear this alot on here but I think ya'll watch too many movies. Realistically robber(if they about that life) shots you the second you stop cooperating.

If you thinking stomping on the gas will push them into the backseat well possibly they will just shoot you through the drivers seat.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

There is no type of rideshare or delivery service that pays enough to justify having to wear a bulletproof vest.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> But what about your own Pax doing the crime?


Nobody has ever been murdered by a sackful of Starbucks.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fun fact, the ballistic vest was invented by a pizza delivery driver after being mugged one too many times. He pitched the concept by shooting himself point blank in the chest wearing his prototype.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Fun fact, the ballistic vest was invented by a pizza delivery driver after being mugged one too many times. He pitched the concept by shooting himself point blank in the chest wearing his prototype.


Which is a great way to create a shockwave that'll liquify your organs right through the vest.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Which is a great way to create a shockwave that'll liquify your organs right through the vest.


Yeahhh not so much. Survivable injury without penetration versus likely death from blood loss, organ failure, or sepsis.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber gig or another job? Which you wore for? A one you Swore for?


The latter.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Nobody has ever been murdered by a sackful of Starbucks.


Pizza never got violent with me !

( its the Hot Wings you have to watch !)


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> It is softer and not enough to stop 44 magnum but in streets people won't usually run into that. For head protection I have none, but hole they don't head shoot me from the back seat.
> 
> View attachment 504519


Actually it is very difficult to shoot head unless shoot was made by surprise. But no one would shoot you while car is moving, so you have time to move your self defense.
Good defense is to drive very very fast, swerve your car by changing lanes to run into accident. Hit your car with something. Riders in the back seat probably have no seat belt on and gunner will be very scary to death.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I’m not worried about it. If I get shot guess my time is up.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

You need a vest for your car, the passengers aren’t the statistically dangerous part of driving, the other cars are.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

What is it? Bulletproof underwear?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Pizza never got violent with me !
> 
> ( its the Hot Wings you have to watch !)


Bowls killed by hot wingz



Benjamin M said:


>


Did he get a broken rib? Imagine if he had a freak accident like bruce lee son where a live bullet gun was accidentally used on him on stage.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> There is no type of rideshare or delivery service that pays enough to justify having to wear a bulletproof vest.


I operate a rideshare service for the city about 4 days a week.... some people say its "confining"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Actually it is very difficult to shoot head unless shoot was made by surprise. But no one would shoot you while car is moving, so you have time to move your self defense.
> Good defense is to drive very very fast, swerve your car by changing lanes to run into accident. Hit your car with something. Riders in the back seat probably have no seat belt on and gunner will be very scary to death.


GUNNER WILL BE FIENDING FOR HEROINE & KNOWS A GOOD CAR WRECK WOULD GET HIM MORPHINE !

DONT BET ON SCARED SHOOTER.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Areyousure said:


> You need a vest for your car, the passengers aren't the statistically dangerous part of driving, the other cars are.


On the other hand, maybe a vest would also protect you in an auto accident.

https://www.bodyarmornews.com/bulletproof-vest-saves-deputys-life-in-crash/
https://www.policemag.com/340163/30-things-you-need-to-know-about-body-armor


> *22 Your Vest Can Save Your Life in a Vehicle Accident*
> 
> Each year at the International Association of Chiefs of Police (IACP) conference DuPont holds a ceremony for officers saved by Kevlar body armor. A sizable portion of these cops were saved not from the bullets of bad guys but from impacts with the steering columns of their patrol cars following vehicle accidents. In one celebrated instance of a vehicle save, a traffic officer was hit in the torso by the protruding mirror of a passing car. He was saved from serious injury because he was wearing a vest.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> It is softer and not enough to stop 44 magnum but in streets people won't usually run into that. For head protection I have none, but hole they don't head shoot me from the back seat.
> 
> View attachment 504519


I hope you never need that vest dude!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Fun fact, the ballistic vest was invented by a pizza delivery driver after being mugged one too many times. He pitched the concept by shooting himself point blank in the chest wearing his prototype.


Pizza Delivery Drivers

Making America Great !


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Pizza Delivery Drivers
> 
> Making America Great !


Eats drivers are Game too. They delivery pizza


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Eats drivers are Game too. They delivery pizza


But it's cashless, much unlike the old days of pizza delivery


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> But it's cashless, much unlike the old days of pizza delivery


And you think some felon criminals know that? Lol they don't know how Eats operates. In Detroit an Uber driver was killed because the passenger thought he had cash.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> And you think some felon criminals know that? Lol they don't know how Eats operates. In Detroit an Uber driver was killed because the passenger thought he had cash.


Not to say it never happens, but it used to be very common.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

If your worried about pax shooting you why don't you get a bullet proof portion instead of wearing a vest that probably won't save you. Might be a few grand but it'll be way more effective










You can just say it's a Covid barrier and the pax will believe you


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Not to say it never happens, but it used to be very common.


I got robbed at gunpoint delivering for Pizza Hut in the early 90s. He got $13.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> I operate a rideshare service for the city about 4 days a week.... some people say its "confining"


Do you actually wear a bulletproof vest?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ha. you get hit with a .44 magnum YOU are doing DOWN for a count. A long count.......


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> It is softer and not enough to stop 44 magnum but in streets people won't usually run into that. For head protection I have none, but hole they don't head shoot me from the back seat.
> 
> View attachment 504519


I highly doubt it will save you from a rocket propelled grenade.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

This really isn't a joke
... what kind of Vest


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> And you think some felon criminals know that? Lol they don't know how Eats operates. In Detroit an Uber driver was killed because the passenger thought he had cash.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/minnes...pany-says-its-the-5th-assault-in-3-weeks/amp/


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/minnes...pany-says-its-the-5th-assault-in-3-weeks/amp/


I saw the video on Facebook, you wanna see it too?



mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/minnes...pany-says-its-the-5th-assault-in-3-weeks/amp/


And he is Somali too. This is why I avoid North Minneapolis honestly. Not everyone in North Minneapolis is bad, but crime there is high. They said 1 out of 6 times you will have something happen to you while there.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> I saw the video on Facebook, you wanna see it too?
> 
> 
> And he is Somali too. This is why I avoid North Minneapolis honestly. Not everyone in North Minneapolis is bad, but crime there is high. They said 1 out of 6 times you will have something happen to you while there.


Yes on the video


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

What makes this job worth doing with a ballistic vest? The money???


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Pizza never got violent with me !
> 
> ( its the Hot Wings you have to watch !)


Jalapenos, too. They'll fight you on multiple fronts!


mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/minnes...pany-says-its-the-5th-assault-in-3-weeks/amp/


That's crazy. Thieves are getting smarter and realize there are cameras in lots of taxis and TNCs. Not too smart though because out of all the ways to disable a camera, the one guy went with "punch it" as his best option.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Cantanker82 said:


> Here's the easy way to not get mugged...dont carry cash.


WRONG ! How does the criminal know that you are not carrying any cash ??? He doesn't, and when he is holding you up and you are saying "I don't have anything, he might just not believe you and shoot you because he's pissed off.

A MUCH better solution is to carry a "dummy wallet" (a wallet filled with fake credit cards and a lot of small bills). That way , it robbed, you can hand over said wallet and he is off and running. 
A MUCH safer solution.

I have traveled to many dangerous Countries and I go the bad districts as that's what I dig, so I speak from much first hand experiences.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Cool Ozzy !!



Cvillegordo said:


> I wore body armor for many years of my life on the job. No more.


And I drove a tank in the army.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> It is softer and not enough to stop 44 magnum but in streets people won't usually run into that. For head protection I have none, but hole they don't head shoot me from the back seat.
> 
> View attachment 504519


It is time to upgrade the flowers on that shirt, they are too small. LOL


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Just install a couple of airbags in the seat cushions…


----------



## Benjamin Franklin (Oct 12, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> Fun fact, the ballistic vest was invented by a pizza delivery driver after being mugged one too many times. He pitched the concept by shooting himself point blank in the chest wearing his prototype.


Super interesting. I didn’t know that about the guy trying it on himself. Great story of an amazing innovation. I delivered furniture for 24 years and food for 14 years on the side. I have been robbed Numerous times and shot at a couple as well. It’s not always about cash. It can be the vehicle or just the food itself that is desired. I have delivered orders of steak and seafood totaling over $200.00 and some people struggle to eat. America is in a new place now. The streets are dangerous and non mask wearing morons are killing each other by breathing. A vest can save you and to me having one on just makes sense.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> It is softer and not enough to stop 44 magnum but in streets people won't usually run into that. For head protection I have none, but hole they don't head shoot me from the back seat.
> 
> View attachment 504519


I thought you wear getting a baseball cap too
Hopefully you wont ever need it
Hope it doesnt make you look fat!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sorry if I missed, but how much was this vest?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Revived dead-threads should have a warning label.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

June132017 said:


> Sorry if I missed, but how much was this vest?


Not the OP.. 

I bought one, custom molded to me and with a "soft trauma plate" and a "stab plate" around 2003 for $850ish. 

Paramedic training in Philadelphia. I was mainly worried about being stabbed or punched. Had fun asking friends to punch me as hard as they could, then getting cussed out - I felt nothing 😂 

Bought mine in Jersey, place called Sammy's. Now they're owned by Galls. Measured sitting and standing.
Availability and technology has gone up, cost has gone down.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Also the experience of trying to get out of the rig or my car and finding myself being held back by some sort of force field - couldn't feel the seat belt 😂


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Also the experience of trying to get out of the rig or my car and finding myself being held back by some sort of force field - couldn't feel the seat belt 😂


Haha that's hilarious.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I still have the vest but I wouldn't trust it with my life at the moment, too old and was exposed to too much humidity. But I might shoot it someday 😂 

The brand is PACA, "light weight" for the time, level III-A.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Repost of the origin of the modern vest - 




Skip to around about 2:40


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

lol guys who are long timers 
@Amos69 @tohunt4me @New2This @Disgusted Driver @Uberyouber 

can ya'll believe admin and mods still haven't deleted my previous crazed wild Ozzyoz account? that dude was way more wild than I currently am. i asked @MHR to delete that bad boy Ozzyoz as he was more misbehaved and I am on good behavour these days


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ozzyoz7 said:


> lol guys who are long timers
> @Amos69 @tohunt4me @New2This @Disgusted Driver @Uberyouber
> 
> can ya'll believe admin and mods still haven't deleted my previous crazed wild Ozzyoz account? that dude was way more wild than I currently am. i asked @MHR to delete that bad boy Ozzyoz as he was more misbehaved and I am on good behavour these days


He was kind of an ass 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

New2This said:


> He was kind of an ass 🤷‍♂️


why the heck was he being an ass? also u up late m8? am in tijuana and its almost 5am here and you're most likely 3am, and god all of mexico and usa and canada are chili colder after sunset. if you see me on forum after 3am and before 12pm noon then for sure i've been partying and wild. i've known to control the Ozzy party animal even if he is on Addy or Alcohol, so he doesn't post crazy wild stuff.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ozzyoz7 said:


> why the heck was he being an ass? also u up late m8? am in tijuana and its almost 5am here and you're most likely 3am, and god all of mexico and usa and canada are chili colder after sunset. if you see me on forum after 3am and before 12pm noon then for sure i've been partying and wild. i've known to control the Ozzy party animal even if he is on Addy or Alcohol, so he doesn't post crazy wild stuff.


I guess booze and Adderall don't help your knowledge of time zones. 🤦‍♂️

I'm currently in Nashville. That's two hours AHEAD of Tijuana, not behind. 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

All for at best $20 Hr after expenses.


----------

